# Avatar vs Real pics.



## Captain Chaos (24/6/18)

I was thinking (that is quite an achievent on it's own) whether you guys and gals can put pics of yourself on here.

I think it will be nice to be able to couple a pic of oneself to the avatar. Tag others if you can.

@Silver
@Raindance
@RainstormZA
@Hooked
@Steyn777


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/6/18)

There is actually more than one thread that I came across that has some pics of forumites (this is one)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> There is actually more than one thread that I came across that has some pics of forumites (this is one)


Ahhh, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I was thinking (that is quite an achievent on it's own) whether you guys and gals can put pics of yourself on here.
> 
> I think it will be nice to be able to couple a pic of oneself to the avatar. Tag others if you can.
> 
> ...



Would you like a before-coffee pic, or after-coffee?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Captain Chaos (24/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Would you like a before-coffee pic, or after-coffee?


Let's make it after-coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Let's make it after-coffee.



OK - you first!


----------



## Raindance (24/6/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I was thinking (that is quite an achievent on it's own) whether you guys and gals can put pics of yourself on here.
> 
> I think it will be nice to be able to couple a pic of oneself to the avatar. Tag others if you can.
> 
> ...


The truth is that the forum pictures one chooses has a lot to do with your personality. Being an introvert, selfies and displaying the real person behind the mask is a bit outside my comfort zone. You will be surprised to learn just how much some depend on the guise of anonymity to feel free to speak up. In real life it takes me a serious amount of time to get to know people enough to actually reveal my true self to them.

I guess full blown extroverts have little problem posting pictures of self as avatars and may not understand this perspective but to us introverts it is a very big deal.

I was surprised when @RainstormZA posted a selfie as avatar a while ago. I judged her as more of an introvert. I also recon @Silver, @Hooked and @Steyn777 are far less introverted. Silver needs little explanation, Hooked has posted photos of herself and Steyn777 does appear in his profile pic, although which one of the two he is, is somewhat of a mystery.

Anyhow, any comments?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (24/6/18)

Raindance said:


> The truth is that the forum pictures one chooses has a lot to do with your personality. Being an introvert, selfies and displaying the real person behind the mask is a bit outside my comfort zone. You will be surprised to learn just how much some depend on the guise of anonymity to feel free to speak up. In real life it takes me a serious amount of time to get to know people enough to actually reveal my true self to them.
> 
> I guess full blown extroverts have little problem posting pictures of self as avatars and may not understand this perspective but to us introverts it is a very big deal.
> 
> ...



I am an introvert - I detest posting pics of myself. I can't handle crowds or large groups - they give me an headache. Small groups are fine. Took me a week to open up to the people that stayed with me for 4 weeks. Otherwise I mind my own business and do my own stuff. 

When meeting new people, I have to restrain myself from running away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

Raindance said:


> The truth is that the forum pictures one chooses has a lot to do with your personality. Being an introvert, selfies and displaying the real person behind the mask is a bit outside my comfort zone. You will be surprised to learn just how much some depend on the guise of anonymity to feel free to speak up. In real life it takes me a serious amount of time to get to know people enough to actually reveal my true self to them.
> 
> I guess full blown extroverts have little problem posting pictures of self as avatars and may not understand this perspective but to us introverts it is a very big deal.
> 
> ...



@Raindance I quite understand your perspective and, whether one is introvert or extravert, there are many people who don't wish to publish pics of themselves on social media, for fear of the pics being used elsewhere. 

I don't mind posting a pic of myself in that other Selfie thread, but not as my Avatar. Do I really want to see my own face when scrolling through posts? Hell no, I get enough of a fright every morning!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (24/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I am an introvert - I detest posting pics of myself. I can't handle crowds or large groups - they give me an headache. Small groups are fine. Took me a week to open up to the people that stayed with me for 4 weeks. Otherwise I mind my own business and do my own stuff.
> 
> When meeting new people, I have to restrain myself from running away.



Ah good to know that. So if I ever come to the KZN Midlands and I see you taking off at a gallop, I'll realise that it has nothing to do with the fact that I ate garlic the previous evening.

I also hate crowds - even walking through the mall irritates me but, like you, I enjoy small groups and I love meeting new people - in small groups. But - I'm like one of dogs, Kena (the black one). She likes to play for a while, then she goes off to be by herself. I'm like that too. I don't like being with people for a lengthy period of time. If I had people staying with me for 4 weeks I'd go into a rapid decline!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Ah good to know that. So if I ever come to the KZN Midlands and I see you taking off at a gallop, I'll realise that it has nothing to do with the fact that I ate garlic the previous evening.
> 
> I also hate crowds - even walking through the mall irritates me but, like you, I enjoy small groups and I love meeting new people - in small groups. But - I'm like one of dogs, Kena (the black one). She likes to play for a while, then she goes off to be by herself. I'm like that too. I don't like being with people for a lengthy period of time. If I had people staying with me for 4 weeks I'd go into a rapid decline!!



Interesting. People tend to think I'm nuts because I am so used to being alone, I love it. Some ask if I get lonely, I say no. 

I enjoy my own company and then I have the animals.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (25/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Interesting. People tend to think I'm nuts because I am so used to being alone, I love it. Some ask if I get lonely, I say no.
> 
> I enjoy my own company and then I have the animals.



I have the same thing - people asking if I'm not lonely. Nope, not in the least. I enjoy my own space - even the dogs irritate me sometimes and that's when I pack them off to holiday camp so that I can have me-time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steyn777 (27/6/18)

I


Raindance said:


> The truth is that the forum pictures one chooses has a lot to do with your personality. Being an introvert, selfies and displaying the real person behind the mask is a bit outside my comfort zone. You will be surprised to learn just how much some depend on the guise of anonymity to feel free to speak up. In real life it takes me a serious amount of time to get to know people enough to actually reveal my true self to them.
> 
> I guess full blown extroverts have little problem posting pictures of self as avatars and may not understand this perspective but to us introverts it is a very big deal.
> 
> ...


I am the bearded 1...the better looking guy is my younger brother. Apologies for the late reply and lack of onlinenessness...school holidays I tend to go very quiet because of the spawn visiting.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (27/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I
> 
> I am the bearded 1...the better looking guy is my younger brother. Apologies for the late reply and lack of onlinenessness...school holidays I tend to go very quiet because of the spawn visiting.


Agree, my two Locusts are busy devouring everything in sight. Don’t know if it’s my imagination but it seems as if they both eat a lot more when they are together! But the pleasure is in having them both at home for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777 (27/6/18)

You are so accurate in your post...not sure where this 1 stores all the food. It's like it never stops eating.lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Lol boys eat a lot. My nephew is 4 and he eats like a horse. The kids coming here for a few days. Woo hoo!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I
> 
> I am the bearded 1...the better looking guy is my younger brother. Apologies for the late reply and lack of onlinenessness...school holidays I tend to go very quiet because of the spawn visiting.



Disagree - you're the better looking one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (27/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Disagree - you're the better looking one!


Oh you are to kind @Hooked...really doesn't bother me as I was blessed with an enormous cerebral capacity.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (28/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Oh you are to kind @Hooked...really doesn't bother me as I was blessed with an enormous cerebral capacity.


As long as you use that around 1 million gigabytes of capacity from time to time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (28/6/18)

Andre said:


> As long as you use that around 1 million gigabytes of capacity from time to time!


My problem summed up in 16 words...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> I
> 
> I am the bearded 1...the better looking guy is my younger brother. Apologies for the late reply and lack of onlinenessness...school holidays I tend to go very quiet because of the spawn visiting.



Is that your brother on the right?

Agreed with Hooked, you're the better looking one. I dig beards. Lol


----------



## Steyn777 (28/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Is that your brother on the right?
> 
> Agreed with Hooked, you're the better looking one. I dig beards. Lol[/Q
> UOTE]
> He's busy growing 1 as well. I appreciate the complement you guys, you are 2 kind. But he is awesome as well so either way it never bugged me.


----------



## RainstormZA (28/6/18)

Aaaah I thought so - a lot of facial similarities between you two.


----------

